# Chicago/Mount Prospect (Games Plus Store)



## Mark (Mar 8, 2004)

I am currently putting together a couple of groups to playtest (but Campaign-style) future/prospective Creative Mountain Games material every other Sunday at the Games Plus Store in Mount Prospect.

Anyone interested in being a part of this cutting edge, dark, in-depth gaming experience, please contact me by clicking on the eMail link accompanying this post (add "Sunday Gaming" to your subject line) and give me an idea of your level of gaming experience and interests.

We'll be using the rules for the World's Most Popular Roleplaying Game, of course, but even newer players are welcome to participate.

Thanks!


----------



## sithramir (Mar 11, 2004)

Sent you an email but wanted to let you know i've got some interest as i've just taken a job offer in Chicago and will be moving there in June!

Sithramir


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 11, 2004)

It looks like this is coming together, Mark.  

I have gamed with Mark at previous EN World Game Days.  He is a fun and creative DM, with a good sense of humor.  Also, Games Plus is a GREAT store.


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks! 

Still looking for players for a campaign running every other Sunday, Noon to dinner-ish time, starting on the 21st.


----------



## omokage (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm still in for your game starting the 21st.


----------



## Painfully (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll join you if there's room.  Are characters being created at the first session?


----------



## Mark (Mar 17, 2004)

Painfully said:
			
		

> I'll join you if there's room.  Are characters being created at the first session?




Excellent!  You're always welcome, JM.  We'll create characters and dive into the campaign with the remainder of the time we have.  Know of anyone else who might want to jump in?  I was hoping we might convince the D-Dog but I think he may not be available when we play.


----------



## sithramir (Mar 17, 2004)

Sniff. I'd join if I didn't have to finish my thesis before moving!

Sithramir


----------



## Mark (Mar 18, 2004)

sithramir said:
			
		

> Sniff. I'd join if I didn't have to finish my thesis before moving!
> 
> Sithramir




Sooner or later...


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 19, 2004)

I played in the first session on Sunday, and enjoyed myself greatly.  Thanks again for running it.

Also, to my shock and delight, I saw someone I had not seen in over 20 years from my first high school gaming group.  Games Plus -- a place that stretches the laws of probability -- and the budgets of many Chicago gamers.


----------



## Mark (Mar 21, 2004)

Still got a spot or two for tomorrow, so keep those emails coming!


----------



## mikeluke020 (Mar 19, 2013)

hello everyone,


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello. Are you looking for a game?


----------

